
MIT has announced a $1B plan to create a new college for AI - openmaze
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/612293/mit-has-just-announced-a-1-billion-plan-to-create-a-new-college-for-ai/
======
ArtWomb
We are on the cusp of beginning to study Neural Networks just like any other
naturally occurring phenomena ;)

Also, just announced from MIT Media Lab: a new area of research aimed at
understanding the behavior of artificial intelligence systems

Machine Behavior

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-_X1CsvOHg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-_X1CsvOHg)

~~~
mark_l_watson
The trailer looked interesting. I subscribed but I am reaching a limit in the
number of hours a week I can spend watching video talks and reading research
papers.

------
mitwaste
Don't expect too much to come out of this gift. MIT receives almost a billion
dollars a year from taxpayers to manage MIT Lincoln Laboratory and never has
that much to show for it.

